# Home office Reference Number



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

What is Home office reference number?

i had applied for UK visa once before in 2006 From Pakistan.... and i Received the visa..

On the stamp itself there is a number ,Hand Written using a black pen....


its a 7 digit number .... 

would that be home office reference number ? also i read somewhere home office reference number starts with an Alphabet and then numbers... so i am confused now ?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> What is Home office reference number?
> 
> i had applied for UK visa once before in 2006 From Pakistan.... and i Received the visa..
> 
> ...


Most people do not have a Home Office Reference Number, so do not worry about it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That's not Home Office Reference Number, but a visa number. Just leave it blank.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

ok... thanks guys!!


----------

